# Gateway GT5670 downgrading to xp



## happeharkore (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, i just bought this new computer and first thing i did was downgrade it to vista.  problem is i cant find any of the drivers for it that will work for xp.  i went to gateways website but all the drivers are listed for vista.  any help would be GREATLY appreciated


----------



## sg1 (Jun 25, 2008)

happeharkore said:


> Hi, i just bought this new computer and first thing i did was downgrade it to vista.


Don't you mean from Vista?

Some newer hardware on vista machines don't have XP drivers available HP+Packard Bells are known for this issue!!

you may be able to locate something at Gateways Website or Driverguide.com if you're lucky 

Is this any help bud ? *Gateway driver list*


----------



## happeharkore (Jun 25, 2008)

yes you are correct.  i meant to xp lol.  thanx for the correction.


----------



## Sheringan (Jun 25, 2008)

This will be a nice move on you. Many softwares nad programs don't run on vista yet right now. downgrading it may put you on track.


----------



## sg1 (Jun 25, 2008)

or not!!


----------



## happeharkore (Jun 25, 2008)

well thank you very much.  unfortunatley i couldnt find a couple of the drivers for my computer.  most of em arent needed really though.  the one i need most is for my ethernet card.  i can live without the rest that i havent found.  anyone help me find that one :-o?


----------



## happeharkore (Jun 26, 2008)

^bump^


----------



## happeharkore (Jul 15, 2008)

ok well ive gotten it working pretty well, still dont have the ethernet card working but not caring about that too much lol.  i just noticed that i tried to put in a sd card and went to my computer and none of the things are even there.  im assuming my built in media reader didnt get its drivers installed.  anyone have any idea how i could find these drivers?


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 15, 2008)

try this driver listed here.... 

http://support.gateway.com/support/...thernet ControllerVersion: 7.05&uid=202256857


----------



## happeharkore (Jul 15, 2008)

im not positive which one it is, but there are two things in my device manager that arent installed.  i tried that on each of em but it didnt work for either of em.

the two things in my device manager that are not installed are:

Other PCI Bridge Device
SM Bus Controller

not sure how to get em up and working :-\

any more help would be appreciated


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 15, 2008)

It looks like you have the geforce 6150se chipset. download the drivers here for it and see if it takes care of those items...

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_169.21_whql.html


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 15, 2008)

actually here is the newest drivers for it.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html


----------



## happeharkore (Jul 16, 2008)

no, still have those two things in there :-\  and the media thingy still doesnt work.


----------

